

Disney CEO Bob Iger's Empire of Tech - Thibaut
http://fortune.com/2014/12/29/disney-ceo-bob-iger-empire-of-tech/

======
russnewcomer
Iger seems to want to present himself as identifying that the media networks
part of Disney (like ABC and ESPN) have either peaked or are at sustainable
status, and he is looking ahead to new ventures. I think the next big threat
to Disney, however, comes from revenues falling off a cliff at ESPN in the
next five years. I think we've hit peak sport in the U.S.

